# General > Birdwatching >  Fulmars

## Corky Smeek

Went for a wander around Old Wick Castle earlier today. I managed to get quite a few good shots of the Fulmars on the cliffs but I particularly liked this one. Hope you do too.  

Just in case anyone is worried about me disturbing the birds this was shot from considerable distance at an equivalent focal length of 345mm and then cropped in a bit too. Image resized to be 1000x1000 pixels to allow for the upload.

----------

